# [Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut



## Hennemi (15. Oktober 2015)

*Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut
*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Inhaltsverzeichnis
Einleitung
Die Wärmeleitpasten
Testaufbau und Beschreibung
Das Auftragen und Entfernen
Temperaturen
Schlusswort


Einleitung

*Thermal Grizzly *stammt aus Hamburg und hat sich als Ziel gesetzt die Overclocker-Szene mit leistungsfähigen Wärmeleitprodukten zu versorgen. 

Zum Testen wurden mir 3 Wärmeleitpasten zur Verfügung gestellt.

Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut (Einsteigerprodukt)
Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut (Wasserkühlungsbereich)
Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut (für Extrem-Übertakter)

Vielen Dank an Thermal Grizzly, Caseking und der8auer für die bereitstellung der Testsamples.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​ Die Wärmeleitpasten

 Jede Wärmeleitpaste wird in einer wiederverschließbaren Tüte geliefert. Darin enthalten sind 2 Applikatoren, eine Bedienungsanleitung und die Spritze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Aeronaut
*Die Aeronaut ist das Einsteigerprodukt. Die Paste beruht auf einer Silikonbasis, dadurch ist sie auch bei großflächigen Anwendungen einfach aufzutragen. Durch den geringen Metallanteil eignet sie sich auch für Anwender, die oft den Kühler wechseln.

Wärmeleitfähigkeit: 8,5 wm/k
Viskosität: 110-160 Pas
Temperatur: -150°C / +200°C
​ 
*Hydronaut*
Die Hydronaut ist  besonders geeignet für Wasserkühlungssysteme. Mit  ihrer geringen Dichte und der silikonfreien Trägerstruktur ist sie  besonders geeignet, um bei großflächigen Anwendungen eine geringe  Schichtdicke und somit niedrige Temperaturen zu erzielen. Die Wärmeleitpaste neigt nicht  zur Aushärtung und bleibt flexibel.

Wärmeleitfähigkeit: 11,8wm/k
Viskosität: 140-190 Pas
Temperatur: -200°C / +350°C
​ 
*Kryonaut*
Die Kryonaut ("Kryo" = griechisch für "kalt") getaufte Wärmeleitpaste stellt dabei die Speerspitze dar. Sie ist ideal geeignet für  Tieftemperaturkühlungen. In der Trägerstruktur sind hier Aluminium- und  Zinnoxid-Bestandteile eingebettet, die Unebenheiten auf den Oberflächen  von Wärmequelle und Kühlkörper optimal ausgleichen und dabei eine  überragende Wärmeleitfähigkeit bieten. Im Unterschied zu vielen  Konkurrenzprodukten setzen bei der Kryonaut selbst bei 80 °C noch keine  Austrocknungsprozesse ein.

Wärmeleitfähigkeit: 12,5wm/k
Viskosität: 130-170 Pas
Temperatur: -200°C / +350°C
​ 
*Der Applikator
*Der Applikator kann an der Spritze einfach festgeschraubt werden und soll das verteilen der Wärmeleitpasten vereinfachen. Durch sein weiches flexibles Material ist es auch einfach ihn wieder zu reinigen.
Bei jeder Spritze ab 1,5ml liegt noch ein zweiter Applikator bei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​ Testaufbau und Beschreibung

*Das Testsystem*
IntelCore i5 4460 @ 3,2 GHz
Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme
Asus GeForce GTX 750TI
MSI H97 Gaming 3
Corsair Carbide Air 540
4xNoiseblocker eloop
1x Corsair AF140L
1x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 

*Weitere Wärmeleitpasten*
Arcitc MX4 (auf der CPU)
Gelid Extreme (auf der GPU)

*Verwendete Tools*
Core Temp
SpeedFan
Prime95
Unigine Valley

*Die Testbedingungen*
Das Gehäuse ist während der Testphase geschlossen.
Gereinigt wird mit Reinigungsbenzin.
Die Lüfter werden per Lüftersteuerung geregelt.
Die Wärmeleitpaste wird wie in der Anleitung beschrieben aufgetragen.
Raumtemperatur ~20°C
20min Prime95 In-Place large FFTs
30min UnigineValley mit max. Einstellungen

Ich habe die Programme deshalb gewählt, weil ich so eine immer gleiche Situation herbeiführen kann.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​ Das Auftragen und Entfernen

Alle Pasten wurden nach Anleitung, mit Applikator, aufgetragen, wie im folgenden Video kurz gezeigt wird. Hierbei wurde die Kryonaut verwendet.

Die Aeronaut lässt sich am leichtesten mit dem Applikator verteilen. Bei der Hydronaut fängt es schon an schwierig zu werden, aber mit etwas Feingefühl ist auch dies schnell geschafft. Die Kryonaut verhält sich da etwas anders. Sie ist sehr zäh und nur schwer mit dem Applikator zu verteilen, außer wenn man sich dafür viel Zeit nimmt und sie sehr langsam verstreicht.

Zum Entfernen der Wärmeleitpasten verwende ich Reinigungsbenzin und Küchenpapier. Alle Pasten konnten damit Problemlos entfernt werden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s9U5hr5C7U8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​ Temperaturen

*1. Test*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem Test wurde der Vergleich mit der oftmals empfohlenen MX4 vorgenommen. Die Kryonaut leitet auch bei minimalster Lüftergeschwindigkeit die wärme gut ab und kann bei diesem Test am besten abschneiden. Deutlich zu erkennen ist aber auch das erst bei größerer Hitzeentwicklung sich die Pasten deutlich voneinander zu unterscheiden. So liegen sie bei geringer Dichte gerade einmal 1°C auseinander, während man bei höheren Temperaturen schon 3°C Unterschied feststellen kann.*

2. Test*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im zweiten Test wurde zusätzlich mit der Gelid Extreme getestet. Hier sind es bis zu 6°C Unterschied zwischen der Aeronaut und der Kryonaut.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis 
​Schlusswort


Ich testete die Wärmeleitpasten mit einem Einsteigersystem. Große Übertaktungen konnten hiermit nicht durchgeführt werden, weshalb dann bewusst der Standarttakt beibehalten wurde. Die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Pasten sind nicht nur durch die Temperaturunterscheide zu erkennen. Bereits beim Auftragen waren die drei Testsamples sehr unterschiedlich. 
Für einen Nutzer, der keinen Wert auf Übertaktung legt, reicht die Aeronaut vollkommen aus. Sie besitzt das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und lässt sich wunderbar mit dem Applikator verteilen.
Die Hydronaut, welche vorteilhaft für Wasserkühlungen sein soll, zeigte auch unter der Luftkühlung ihr Potenzial. Auch mit dem Applikator lässt sie sich noch einigermaßen gut verteilen.
Am besten zeigte sich die Kryonaut bei der Temperatur. Allerdings ist das Auftragen mit dem Applikator mühselig. Nur mit sehr viel Geduld und einer ruhigen Hand lässt sich ein gleichmäßiges Ergebnis erzielen. Ein leichtes Erwärmen der Paste verbesserte dies keinesfalls.


*Aeronaut*
+ bestes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis
+ leicht aufzutragen
*
Hydronaut*
+ Optimiert für Wasserkühlung, aber auch für Luftkühlung empfehlenswert
+ Beste Mischung aus Viskosität und Wärmeableitung

*Kryonaut*
+ Höchste Leistung
- Hoher Preis
- schlechte Viskosität

*Fazit:*
Mit diesen Pasten hat Thermal Grizzly für jeden Anspruch eine empfehlenswerte Wärmeleitpaste entwickelt. Selbst die Kryonaut die im ersten Moment Negativ auffällt, zeigt sich noch von ihrer besten Seite.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​ 


Der Lesertest wurde von mir ohne professionellen Anspruch, nach besten Wissen und Gewissen mit meinen gegebenen Mitteln erstellt.

Vielen Dank für´s lesen
Lob und Kritik sind erwünscht 

Hennemi


----------



## Hennemi (24. Oktober 2015)

Somit geht der Test online, viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## Meroveus (27. Oktober 2015)

Sehr übersichtlich, schön geschrieben und tolle Diagramme


----------



## david20003 (15. Oktober 2020)

Danke für den Beitrag


----------



## ursmii (15. Oktober 2020)

ich würde ja gerne mal die wirksamkeit des _Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Extreme_ Wärmeleitpaste - 33,84 Gramm kennenlernen, aber CHF 147 für die apothekerdose sind mir dann doch entschieden zuviel.
sollte jemand eine bezugsquelle für kleinere mengen (übliche spritzenmenge) kennen, bitte PN
momentan fahre ich sehr gut mit der Hydronaut


----------



## Aumenator (15. Oktober 2020)

Es gibt zum Thema Wärmeleitpasten einen sehr netten Test von igorslab in welchem bspw. auch Zahnpasta zum Vergleich genommen wurde. Das Fazit entspricht deinem: Wirklich teuere Pasten lohnen sich wirklich nur wenn man sein System am Limit betreibt, bspw. bei Benchmarks.
Ansonsten tut es auch die allseits beliebte mx4


----------



## xHaru (17. Oktober 2020)

Aumenator schrieb:


> Es gibt zum Thema Wärmeleitpasten einen sehr netten Test von igorslab in welchem bspw. auch Zahnpasta zum Vergleich genommen wurde. Das Fazit entspricht deinem: Wirklich teuere Pasten lohnen sich wirklich nur wenn man sein System am Limit betreibt, bspw. bei Benchmarks.
> Ansonsten tut es auch die allseits beliebte mx4


Ich hab meine MX-4 durch Hydronaut ersetzt und hab im Schnitt ca. 2-5°C geringere Temperaturen. Das sorgt bei mir dann schonmal für merklich geringere Lautstärke.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (17. Oktober 2020)

super Test danke danke dafür
macht die Entscheidung doch etwas leicher in diesem Bereich weil es doch zu viele WLP gibt und man nie weis ist die oder die gut.


----------

